# Small, but Growing Up Fast



## GalleyGirl (Oct 23, 2006)

I had bought a couple things here and there from MAC before, but I didn't start hardcore collecting until AMuse came out.  So here is what I've squirrled away since then:

Eye Stuff






Lip Stuff





Face Stuff




Top row, from left: Glimmershimmer in Orange Twink, Irredescent Pressed Powder in Star! (boxed), Blush in Summer Lily.
Bottom row, from left: Studio Fix NC 20, MSF Porcelain Pink, MSF Shimpange, Irredescent Pressed Powder in Ice, Blush in Stray Rose

Pigments





Brushes & Trish McEvoy planner (an interloper, but I love it nonetheless)





Where its all (messily) kept:





Because I've settled into a supremely lazy mood, I didn't caption most of it (only face stuff).  Let me know if you want to know what a certain something is.  Also a lot of stuff is still in boxes because I never throw them out until I actually use the stuff.


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 24, 2006)

what a lovely start! it's a great collection - love the Take Wing quad. i should have just picked that up, in retrospect. can you caption the face stuff?


----------



## Bianca (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice collection!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_what a lovely start! it's a great collection - love the Take Wing quad. i should have just picked that up, in retrospect. can you caption the face stuff? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Thanks!  I captioned the face stuff.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 25, 2006)

lovely collection and a very good start indeed!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

great start


----------

